# Urban mushing



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

My husband and I want to start urban mushing with our spoo Meek asap. 
Meek is 1 year and 5 months old. Is he still too young to start? Our original plan was to wait until he is 17 months (which he is) so all of his bones are 100% grown but I am not sure if that's long enough. 

My husband will most likely be doing it on his bike. I was thinking of getting myself a little foldable scooter.

We bought a really nice pulling harness, with padding. We currently use it for walking but it is made for urban mushing. 

What do you think we should use to tie the harness to our bike/scooter?

There are 3 D-rings on the harness. one in the middle and 1 on each side.

Any advice would be helpful! Thanks


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

When I biked with my Giant Schnauzer I got him a sledding harness. He pulled the bike and a regular harness pulled his body crooked. A sledding harness lets him pull while keeping his body straight. The main thing is not to put that sideways pressure on his body.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Here is a link to the harness we got him. He loves wearing it 
Would you recommend I use the 2 side D rings instead of the middle one?

https://www.renspets.com/w100943-canine-equipment-ultimate-pulling-harness-black


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I carted with a siwash style carting harness that provided more freedom to the shoulders. I believe the company was Nordkyn Outfitters. I remember that it was initially a pain to fit the harnesss because there were so many straps to adjust, but after the first time it was quick. I had a single dog cart and a two dog sulky. One word of caution about biking with your dog. Use boots on your dog and check his/her pads often. We had several people that biked a couple miles and wore holes in their dog's pads.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

That harness is for dogs that are pulling something that is directly behind them. If he is pulling a bike (for instance) where he is off to the side of what he is pulling he needs a dog sledding harness which is designed to distribute the weight so that it doesn't pull sideways on the dog.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/215914...061598117652269347278301efa9c783266:215914994


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

These folks will help you get started right, talk age appropriate training, harness types and fit, etc.  Mine have shortie harnesses which are designed for bikejoring and scootering. Look into Toucan scooters for yourself that is what I will be getting to use with mine eventually. There are others that are sturdier but also about twice as much cost wise.


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi 
I use a Freemotion Harness with a Non-stop dogwear Running Line for my Cattle dog. I have my mountain bike rigged for her to pull. I bought the items on Amazon. Make sure your dog is at least 2 years old before he does any PULLING. Their young bodies are not ready for it until then. In the mean time you can train the commands so he can function on the line. It's REALLY fun!


----------

